# Woodwork/carpentry help



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd like to build a vivarium stand, however I have no space and no tools. Is anybody here handy enough to build one for me, or recommend a local carpenter? Here's a picture of the vivariums that are going to go on it.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

How much do you want to spend on it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a full woodshop, but I will tell you that you don't need it or room. A cheap miterbox and saw will get you straight cuts on 2x4s, and you can make a rack in the driveway or parking lot in a few hours


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Jake,

I think a baker's rack would be more cost effective. Rack prices tend to vary a lot - you need to do your research. I thought my last one came from Amazon (with no shipping charges thanks to Prime).

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Jake, 

Jeff is a carpenter & we can most certainly move you in the right direction, but I think Bob is right, a bakers rack would be most cost effective.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

This is all true, but there are those that would prefer a wood custom built stand to a wire rack.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/108625-how-build-2x4-rack-pic-heavy.html More updates to come in the next day or so, almost finished.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

joshbaker14t said:


> How much do you want to spend on it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Err... no idea. Couple hundred?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Scott Richardson said:


> I have a full woodshop, but I will tell you that you don't need it or room. A cheap miterbox and saw will get you straight cuts on 2x4s, and you can make a rack in the driveway or parking lot in a few hours


Parking lot? Driveway? What are those??

In all seriousness, I live in a Brooklyn one bedroom apartment. On the fifth floor. When I say I have no space, I have no space! Thanks though


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

radiata said:


> I think a baker's rack would be more cost effective.


It would be more cost effective, but this is going in my living room, and I want it to look as nice as possible. It's more of a showpiece than anything else.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Try Amazon

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> Hey Jake,
> 
> Jeff is a carpenter & we can most certainly move you in the right direction, but I think Bob is right, a bakers rack would be most cost effective.


Sent you a message.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jake sorry for the delay been very busy with work and moving Katrina and I. Please send me a link to the drawing you spoke if and your number again through PM. Talk to you soon, Jeff.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

19jeffro83 said:


> Jake sorry for the delay been very busy with work and moving Katrina and I. Please send me a link to the drawing you spoke if and your number again through PM. Talk to you soon, Jeff.


Sent you a PM and a text.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Very rough so far, but I've managed to get this done. Cost of wood and supplies, around $50. The most difficult thing was building it around my daughter's sleep schedule. I actually had to screw it together by hand because the drill woke her up... fun and games.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, good job Jake. It looks very clean.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That is some nice work. It is very well planned out. I can't tell you how many homemade stands I have seen that rely on a couple of screws to hold it all together. Yours is obviously planned out correctly, with proper, load bearing 2x4s. 
Are you going to finish it by wrapping it in a thin veneer and some corner trim?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> That is some nice work. It is very well planned out. I can't tell you how many homemade stands I have seen that rely on a couple of screws to hold it all together. Yours is obviously planned out correctly, with proper, load bearing 2x4s.
> Are you going to finish it by wrapping it in a thin veneer and some corner trim?


Thanks Doug. Well, it helps that my dad is a carpenter. I would have asked him to help but he's in Australia...

I'm planning on putting a floor piece in, for more stability and to keep the storage area cleaner. I have to figure out how to do the front. I want to put doors in, and have a clean look, but I'm not 100% sure how to I'm going to do that. Then I'll probably paint it, after smoothing and filling gaps with builders caulk.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

You can just buy cabinet doors and hinges. It looks like you would need 6 thin doors. Hopefully you won't have to have them custom made. Examples: Kitchen Cabinet Doors and Cupboard Drawers | IKEA


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ooh that's a good idea. I'm just not sure if I have good enough skills with a hand saw to make a frame for the doors...


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

No frames necessary. Take a look at my stand. 









Staining the stand.









Disassembled door (inside part).









With doors.

Just make sure the doors are larger than the holes and you should be set.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks good. I have to confess, almost every rack I've ever made has been a bit, well, industrial.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I know this project is past that but for future reference... If your budget permits and you want something to look nice you can always just use kitchen cabinets. They come in most sizes, some you can even buy off the shelf. And they are not that expensive. They even typically have enough parts to get you a hood. The other option is of course to get something typically made for aquariums. 

At the very least you should look into cabinets before you build because the sizes of common doors and parts will be standard and you will want to build to accept those parts since not many people who don't have space have the tools to make cabinet doors that look good.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Tada! This is somewhat temporary, but I'm still pretty proud about how it turned out. Thanks for all the advice and suggestions! Now I have to fill in gaps and cracks with putty, sand, and paint. Any suggestions on a paint that's safe for indoor use, in regards to fumes?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice job, Jake!
If that is raw wood, I would suggest a stain instead of paint. There are many colors of stains and the best part is that the wood will still look like wood.
My stand was stained with espresso brown.


----------

